# Best Cube for 3x3 OH (One Hand) Solving?



## CuberRiley (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey all! I'm looking for a good small 3x3 for competition speed solving. I am 12 years old, so my hands are a bit small, but I can't decide between the mini MoYu Aoulong (54.5 mm), Mini ZhanChi (50 mm), or Mini MoYu Weilong (54.5 mm). 

Thanks!!!

Riley


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 22, 2015)

Most people use the Weilong or Zhanchi for OH.
By watching your videos, your hand seems to be about the same size as mine.
I use the 55mm Zhanchi. The 57 is too big and the 50 too small for me, so i chose something in the middle.
I wouldn't recommend the Weilong, because its very uncontrollable for a beginner OHer, plus the mini Zhanchi is awesome.
http://thecubicle.us/mini-dayan-zhanchi-55mm-p-132.html


----------



## nathanbrucker (Feb 23, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> Hey all! I'm looking for a good small 3x3 for competition speed solving. I am 12 years old, so my hands are a bit small, but I can't decide between the mini MoYu Aoulong (54.5 mm), Mini ZhanChi (50 mm), or Mini MoYu Weilong (54.5 mm).
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Riley



Also look at the Mini FangShi ShuangRen 54.6 it is a good choice I have it and it is amazing. Highly recommended


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 23, 2015)

nathanbrucker said:


> Also look at the Mini FangShi ShuangRen 54.6 it is a good choice I have it and it is amazing. Highly recommended



I definitely agree with that suggestion. Mine is amazing.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 23, 2015)

55mm Zhanchi, 54.6mm Shuangren, 54.5 Aolong, 54.5 Weilong. Are there any other ~55mm cubes out there? Does it only come down to a matter of preference? I have only the 55mm Zhanchi which is my OH main. I'm wondering if I should try another one too.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 23, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> 55mm Zhanchi, 54.6mm Shuangren, 54.5 Aolong, 54.5 Weilong. Are there any other ~55mm cubes out there? Does it only come down to a matter of preference? I have only the 55mm Zhanchi which is my OH main. I'm wondering if I should try another one too.



There's a 55mm Diansheng that just came out, but I have no idea how it performs. Beyond that, there are a couple of Cyclone Boys cubes around that size, and I believe the old Ganspuzzle cubes are 55mm.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 23, 2015)

I like my Zhanchi for OH better than my AoLong. They're both 57mm.


----------



## Burrito (Nov 11, 2022)

What about for 2022?
(sorry if i should have made a new thread)


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 12, 2022)

Burrito said:


> What about for 2022?
> (sorry if i should have made a new thread)


prob the zhilong


----------



## CaptainK (Nov 12, 2022)

Burrito said:


> What about for 2022?
> (sorry if i should have made a new thread)


Either the Gan Mini M Pro (53mm) or the YJ Zhilong Mini 3x3 M (50mm), I don't think there's a clear winner. The Gan Mini is like 5x the price, but it does perform better and has all the customization of the Gan 11 M Pro. But the size difference is noticeable, and since I have small hands I definitely prefer the YJ Mini for OH. I actually like the Gan Mini for 2H though.

If you want even smaller, there's the Valk 3 Mini (47.4mm), but it's not magnetic. The pieces are a bit annoying, but you can add your own magnets.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 12, 2022)

Burrito said:


> What about for 2022?
> (sorry if i should have made a new thread)


I love the WRM 2019


----------



## Anthonycube (Nov 12, 2022)

Dayan guhong v3 is 54mm. I dont know how good the performance is though


----------



## UncleFrank (Nov 13, 2022)

Is the Gan 354M v2 worth trying for OH?


----------



## Yau4Ever (Nov 20, 2022)

Not really. It appears that all of the GAN 54-millimeter cubes just have their edge and corner material chopped off.


----------



## Yau4Ever (Nov 20, 2022)

I use the YJ ZhiLong as I have small hands.


----------



## KazuyaZW (Dec 21, 2022)

Yau4Ever said:


> I use the YJ ZhiLong as I have small hands.





Anthonycube said:


> Dayan guhong v3 is 54mm. I dont know how good the performance is though


Would the Guhong or Zhilong be better performing for OH?


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Dec 21, 2022)

KazuyaZW said:


> Would the Guhong or Zhilong be better performing for OH?


Probably zhilong but wrm 2019 is better


----------



## Mattecuber (Dec 21, 2022)

i use the gan mini m pro


----------



## baseballjello67 (Monday at 4:00 AM)

Wrm 2019 W

Although the zhilong is a close second place, a little too catchy


----------



## Nevan J (Monday at 5:53 AM)

Is the tornado v3 (flagship) good for oh?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Monday at 10:57 AM)

Nevan J said:


> Is the tornado v3 (flagship) good for oh?


I use that for 3x3, but not for OH.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Monday at 10:58 AM)

I would recommend the WR M Maglev because it is very fast and loose which is good for OH.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Monday at 11:44 AM)

Is the Super Rs3m standard good for OH? I know Luke Garrett is using the ball core version


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Monday at 2:14 PM)

sneaklyfox said:


> 55mm Zhanchi, 54.6mm Shuangren, 54.5 Aolong, 54.5 Weilong. Are there any other ~55mm cubes out there? Does it only come down to a matter of preference? I have only the 55mm Zhanchi which is my OH main. I'm wondering if I should try another one too.


Actually, the X-Man-Tornado V2 is 55mm. I use it as my main OH, mostly because I don't have anything else, but also because it's a pretty good size for my hand.


----------



## CatoWeeksbooth (Monday at 3:31 PM)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Actually, the X-Man-Tornado V2 is 55mm.



I think it's a tiny bit bigger, maybe around 55.5 mm. It looks to my eyes like it is about midway between the WR M 2021 (55mm) and Super RS 3M (56mm) in size.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Monday at 3:32 PM)

CatoWeeksbooth said:


> I think it's a tiny bit bigger, maybe around 55.5 mm. It looks to my eyes like it is about midway between the WR M 2021 (55mm) and Super RS 3M (56mm) in size.


Yeah, I can see that, because even though it's a pretty good size, it still hurts my fingers to use. But that may just be because I only started OH a couple of days ago.


----------



## abunickabhi (Monday at 6:19 PM)

Personal take: I use MoYu MF3RS 2021. 

It has worked wonders for me, as I got the most PRs out of the 17 events I do in the last year of official competing.

I would highly recommend using it. I use mostly Roux for OH with my left hand, I sometimes do CFOP or waterman.


----------



## StoRCube (Tuesday at 12:33 AM)

Maglev cubes are quite good for OH. Due to its speed its easier to do finger tricks.


----------

